# Christmas carol



## Andy (Dec 15, 2009)

YouTube - Carol of the Bells


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2009)

:rofl: I love Animal.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2009)

Poor Beaker


----------



## Banned (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm ashamed to ask but I will anyway - which one is Animal and which one is Beaker?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

Animal is the red fuzzy guy. Beaker is the one the bell falls on at the end.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

persona said:


> I'm ashamed to ask but I will anyway - which one is Animal and which one is Beaker?



No need to be ashamed, persona.

Even if there are slangs we use that you are not sure of, don't hessitate to ask, no one will laugh


----------



## Banned (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks.  I never watched the Muppets (they _are_ Muppets, right?) when I was a kid.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, they are characters of The Muppets.  :2thumbs:


----------



## Banned (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I kept mixing them up with the characters from Sesame Street, and then gave up trying to differentiate.  I liked Grover though...he was cool


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

Animal is basically just Grover with ADHD.


----------



## Banned (Dec 16, 2009)

Well clearly he's gotta do something with that out-of-control hair.  Worry about the ADHD later but let's get on the hair right away!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

See Beaker has a reason for his _issues_  :teehee:

YouTube - Beaker has coffee.

YouTube - Ode To Joy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

[sign]pffftt[/sign] He's a guy muppet.  And he's a musician. He doesn't care about hair.


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Animal is basically just Grover with ADHD.


:teehee:


----------



## blackdogwalker (Dec 16, 2009)

Brilliant thread! I love the Muppets! :2thumbs:


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm now worried about the Animal Crackers in my cupboard.

Either I'm eating Animal, or I'm eating Animal's crackers.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say Animal's crackers. A little eccentric and excessively happy, perhaps, but there's no need to saddle the poor guy with derogatory labels. mg:


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

:lol:

Poor Animal.  The guy just needs a break...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

Exactly. He's like that hyper kid in everyone's family who's always getting yelled at.


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Er, that would have been me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

I was the quiet one trying to read a book.


----------



## Domo (Dec 17, 2009)

:rofl:

Oh god my face hurts from laughing


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not sure I believe that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

It's true. I had 8 sisters. I had to be quiet. :read2:


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Eight?  Wow.  I hope you made it out of adolescence relatively unscathed.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

But I still don't believe you :teehee:  I bet you were the loudest and proudest in the whole family.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

persona said:


> Eight?  Wow.  I hope you made it out of adolescence relatively unscathed.



Oh, hell no... I was totally scathed by the time I was 3. 



persona said:


> But I still don't believe you :teehee:  I bet you were the loudest and proudest in the whole family.



No, I was the quiet obedient kid. My mom said so.


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok so you were the youngest.  That makes things even worse.  I'm starting to develop some sympathy for you.

I'm still not sold on the "quiet, obedient" part...keep trying though...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

No. I was the second oldest, the oldest boy, and I had five sisters before my first brother came along.


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm.  Well then, there's no way you were scathed by the age of three.  Unless that one older sister was a doozy.  I suppose that's possible.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, yes, she was at that time. Later we were buddies. 

But it was 3... by then I also had 2 younger sisters: one was 11 months younger and one 2 years younger. So actually, I guess I was scathed by 2. :lol:


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

This is getting awfully complicated at this hour.

Can we go with a chain of events -> "Sally scathed me and I scathed Debbie and then Debbie and Sally scathed me, so I scathed Jill and then all three of them scathed me.  Eventually I could only scathe the newest ones to come along, and only when I wasn't reading my book, of course.  Academics always came first, being the studious child I was."

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

With all this scathing going on at your house, it's really no wonder that Santa didn't get any Brandy with his home-made peanut butter cookies.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

It's really simpler than that. There was always so much commotion that I just tried to stay the heck out of the way.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

Santa was another scather, not a scathee. Verily.


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh.  So now you're playing the "woe is me" card.

Well, with eight sisters and a Santa, I'm sure you needed to have a few of those up your sleeve.  And if you've managed to make them last that long, good for you.  

I still have this picture of innocence that for some reason, just don't jive with what I'm getting here.  But I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.  Absolutely. 

Let me guess.  You also sang in the church choir on Sundays and carried your sisters' books to school for them?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

Hell, no. 

Well, I did sing in the choir for a while.

But it's not the woe-is-me card... it's the Christmas card, remember? Woe is me isn't until January. 

And besides, I haven't lived with any of them for years. 

And with that... to all a good night... Elvis is leaving the building.


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Um, wow....I hate having to have these difficult talks with people.

I need you to understand that actually, Elvis is dead.  He has been for a very long time.  

But this Elvis is beat as well.  Morning comes far too early.


----------

